# Camaro armrest



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Searched and got nothing but looking at the accessories link I saw something. It loos like the Camaro armrest was the same as ours. Meaning you can possibly get the ones that say RS and SS if they do fit. 

Unrelated but will the manual pedal set fit our car as well? 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

This is what I meant 2013 Camaro Center Console Lid Black with RS Logo - 22859165 - Interior - Camaro - 2013 - Chevrolet


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

looks good


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

So i know its a dead thread and all but did anyone figure out if these actually fit in the cruze ?? I think one of these would look great in my LTZ.


----------



## -loki- (Dec 13, 2019)

Hey yeah did anyone do this?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Looking at the hinges, I do not think it will fit. You would be better of having a cover made that says whatever you want. If you want to do a cheap version, AliExpress sells a pleather version with no logos that you can have embroidered.









12.3US $ 10% OFF|Car Center Console Armrest Leather Synthetic Cover For Chevrolet Cruze 2009-2014 96931638 Lid For Volvo S80 1999-2006 - Armrests - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------

